# Samba PDC Problem



## Mirko D (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo, ich habe hier den Eisfair Server laufen. Das ist auch alles wunderbar. Ich hab mir meinen Samba auch als PDC eingerichtet, was auch super funktioniert. 

Also alle Freigaben die ich auf dem Eisfair laufen habe, könne auch benutzt werden, jetzt kommst, solange man nur in der WORKGROUP ist. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt aber an der Domäne anmelde kann ich auf eine Freigabe nicht mehr zugreifen. Und ich verstehe nicht warum. 

mein Auszug aus der SMB.CONF


```
[global]
   workgroup = PRIVAT
   serverstring = 
   interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.100.51/255.255.255.0
   bind interfaces only = yes
   security = user
   encrypt passwords = yes
   update encrypted = yes
   min password length = 1
   password server = 
   pam password change = yes
   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
   passwd chat = *Enter*new*UNIX*password:* %n\n *Retype*new*UNIX*password:* %n\n *passwd:*password*updated*successfully*
   username map = /etc/user.map
   username level = 2
   unix password sync = yes
   debug level = 0
   max log size = 1000
   nameresolveorder = wins lmhosts host bcast
   time server = yes
   deadtime = 60
   socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384
   load printers = no
   mangling method = hash2
   character set = iso8859-1
   client code page = 850
   domain admin group = root
   logon script = %U.bat
   logon drive = x:
   domain logons = yes
   add user script = /var/install/bin/samba-add-workstation %u
   os level = 255
   preferred master = yes
   local master = yes
   domain master = yes
   wins support = yes
   wins server = 
   wins proxy = no
   kernel oplocks = no
   message command = /bin/mail -s 'message from %f on %m' root < %s; rm %s
   dfree command = /usr/local/bin/samba-dfree
   admin users = root
   printer admin = root
   hosts allow = 127.0.0. 192.168.100.0/255.255.255.0
   printing = lprng
   print command = chmod 666 %s;\
                   name="`echo '%J' | sed "s/^.*- //"`" ;\
                   /usr/bin/lpr -P%p -J"$name" %s;\
                   rm %s
   lpq command = /usr/bin/lpq -P%p -L
   lprm command = /usr/bin/lprm -P%p %j
   lppause command = /usr/sbin/lpc hold %p %j
   lpresume command = /usr/sbin/lpc release %p %j
   queuepause command = /usr/sbin/lpc stop %p
   queueresume command = /usr/sbin/lpc start %p
   dos filetimes = yes
   dos filetime resolution = yes

........

// Und die Freigaben 

[shares]
   comment = Alle Shares 
   path = /freigaben/shares
   public = yes
   create mode = 0777
   directory mode = 0777
   browseable = yes
   writeable = yes
   oplocks = no
   level2 oplocks = no
   blocking locks = no
   
[Webserver]
   comment = Der Webserver 
   path = /var/www/htdocs
   public = yes
   create mode = 0777
   directory mode = 0777
   browseable = yes
   writeable = yes
   oplocks = no
   level2 oplocks = no
   blocking locks = no
```

Auf "Webserver kann ich zugreifen nur nicht auf "Shares" Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch das Problem und kann mir eine Lösung vorschlagen. 

Gruß und Danke Mirko


----------

